# [pre-apertura bug] 2.6.26, cpuidle e kernel freeze

## riverdragon

Ho da ieri il nuovo kernel 2.6.26. Ho rilevato un malfunzionamento, e sono riuscito ad aggirarlo (ora il sistema funziona); prima di aprire un bug su bugzilla vorrei però almeno una conferma che il problema non riguardi solo il mio sistema.

Per farla breve, compilandolo con le stesse opzioni con cui il kernel 2.6.25 funzionava, il kernel 2.6.26 va in freeze prima di aver stampato a video sufficienti scritte da riempire una schermata (ovvero, un paio di secondi dopo l'uscita da grub, e prima che il processo di init parta). Andando un po' a tentoni ho scoperto che il baco risiede nella parte della gestione dell'alimentazione, più precisamente abilitando la voce CPU idle support; ora tale voce è disabilitata e il sistema funziona normalmente.

Questo freeze è identico a quello che avveniva sporadicamente con il kernel 2.6.25, solo che con il 2.6.26 è inevitabile e anche riavviando non si arriva mai ad avviare l'init.

Quindi, potreste cortesemente installarvi il kernel 2.6.26-gentoo con la voce in questione abilitata e guardare se il vostro sistema si avvia?

----------

## zolar czakl

Con il .25 capitava si bloccasse (senza kernel panic, solo bloccato) durante l'init (sempre e solo alla lettura dell'ora di sistema).

Sono passato al vanilla (non per quel motivo).

```
CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y
```

Per ora dopo 4 o 5 accensioni non e' mai capitato.

----------

## riverdragon

Il vanilla soffre dello stesso problema.

----------

## unarana

A me nessun problema

```
unarana@CraaK ~ $ uname -a

Linux CraaK 2.6.26-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 20 00:08:37 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

unarana@CraaK ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_CPU_IDLE

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

```

Sembrerebbe più un bug della scheda madre... hai provato se un aggiornamento bios risolve?

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## riverdragon

Aggiornamenti del bios non ne escono più da un pezzo e temo non ne usciranno altri, questo modello di portatile è uscito due anni e mezzo fa e non è più in produzione (è un v6j, meravigliosa macchina). La versione attuale, che è di aprile 2007, soffre di un baco visibile di sfuggita all'avvio, presente sempre e comunque, nessun aggiornamento l'ha risolto. Con le configurazioni di kernel che bloccano la macchina però il messaggio di notifica di questo bug non arriva.

Qui

```
Linux tomnote 2.6.26-gentoo #20 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 21 22:09:06 CEST 2008 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Potrebbe essere di tutto, ma con il kernel 2.6.25 funzionava bene, tutte le versioni di kernel che pongono l'attenzione sul consumo (dalla 2.6.21 in poi) non hanno riportato problemi, e pur cambiando varie cose della configurazione del kernel è sempre quella maledetta voce cpu idle che rovina tutto. Se fossi un minimo pratico con il kernel debugging potrei anche cercare qualche informazione in più!

---

Prima di finire il messaggio sono andato a controllare la questione del bug e... non si vede più! Né in /var/log/messages

```
Jul 21 23:06:25 tomnote BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Jul 21 23:06:25 tomnote BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jul 21 23:06:25 tomnote BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jul 21 23:06:25 tomnote BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffc0000 (usable)

Jul 21 23:06:25 tomnote BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003ffce000 (ACPI data)

Jul 21 23:06:25 tomnote BIOS-e820: 000000003ffce000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

Jul 21 23:06:25 tomnote BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Jul 21 23:06:25 tomnote BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
```

né in dmesg

```
 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003ffce000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffce000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
```

  :Shocked: 

EDIT: Per la cronaca, la riga che manca è questa

```
Jul 19 15:32:28 tomnote PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved
```

----------

## flocchini

a me non da' nessun problema, mobo dfi dk P35, con chipset P35 appunto. Tirando a indovinare direi che nell'ultima release abbiano pasticciato con il workaround x il tuo bug e x quello resti inchiodato

----------

## riverdragon

Infatti sono tornato al .25 nel frattempo.

Purtroppo oltre al problema oggetto del topic gnome-power-manager non era più in grado di gestire correttamente il passaggio batteria-corrente (per esempio non riusciva ad abbassare nemmeno a mano la luminosità dello schermo, non comunicava a tracker il cambio di stato per farlo fermare automaticamente...).

Forse quando il .26 sarà marcato stabile qualcun altro incorrerà nello stesso baco, o magari nella -r1 il problema sarà "magicamente" sistemato.

----------

## unarana

Non credo che il piantamento derivi dal bug (se poi veramente di bug si vuole parlare), visto che ce l'avevo pure io (e confermo che con il .26 sparisce) e a me tutto va alla perfezione.

Anche la mia mobo ha il p35 (asus p5k premium)

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## riverdragon

Risollevo questo thread per segnalare che ho trovato la segnalazione corretta su bugzilla del kernel, a questo indirizzo. Ora provo a compilare il kernel 2.6.26 e a passare a grub l'opzione hpet=disable.

Confermo che con hpet=disable il sistema funziona correttamente.

----------

